# GPS Problems



## plunker

Hello Everyone,

I would like to start out by saying thank you for all the hard work that goes into these ROMs. You are all a very talented group of people. I wish I had those sort of skills.

I am quite comfortable with flashing and the entire process there. That is one of the things I think really separates android from other platforms.

The problem I am currently having is that my GPS doesn't work. I am the latest Carbon rom. I have previously run the CM nightlies and the latest pacman rom. The behavior is the same. It just doesn't appear to be working.

I use GPS test plus to check for visible satellites and it is just blank. It sees zero. Back in the day of my RAZR.

I am not sure where to start. Any guidance here is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## droidmakespwn

I not exactly sure if it's the right rom but what you do is flash beans like normal, reboot the phone, go directly into maps, get a gps lock, from there reboot recovery and install carbon again.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ROB281

That never worked for me personally, if I want GPS I have to use a TW rom

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator

Fix has been merged in CM and the latest AOKP nightly build is working well. 
I did an entire phone wipe. Including internal SD... Loaded up AOKP and had a lock on 18 satellites in about 4 seconds.


----------

